# Bombing a test, feel like crap



## rdf8585 (Nov 19, 2004)

One thing I hate is taking a test and handing it in knowing I failed it. I had two Economics tests this week - one yesterday in World Economies and one today in Intro to Economics. World Economies is just a course that studies the different economic systems around the world.

The one yesterday was cake - I'd be very surprised if I got lower than B on it and really expect a little better. The one today was frustrating as hell. I was looking at the questions and realized, "I could look at these until I'm blue in the face, but I don't get this stuff." I just circled answers for the hell of it - I read the questions, but they didn't mean anything to me.

To say I didn't study wouldn't be true, because I did. Granted, not as much as the other one, but going into the test I could answer every question on this "Practice Exam" he handed out. Only 2 of those questions appeared on the real test, which was far fewer than anticipated. I spent an hour before the test today studying in the library - nothing I studied in that time came up on the test. There was TON of material on this test, probably 3x as much as the stuff on the World Economies test from yesterday.

These two classes are taught by the same guy, so you'd think his test format would be similar. They are totally different. In World Economies, the test was solely essay-based. That plays to my strengths as I'm good with that stuff, and even if I don't totally know what I'm talking about, I can often spin it as if I do. In Intro to Economics, there's mostly true/false and multiple choice questions. That does not treat me as well.

Economics just seems like one of those subjects I don't "get," ala Math and any Science course. It's not like Sociology, Psychology, and History where you're just given a bunch of facts to memorize. Economics has a lot more concepts that you really need to grasp in order for them to mean much to you, like a Math course. It's not a black and white course like the others.

I had been doing well in Intro to Economics, mostly A's and B's, but the class has gotten increasingly difficult and the last few weeks have been a bit of a haze for me. There's more numbers, more concepts, and more graphs (most of which make my head spin).

I'm never going to take two classes by the same professor in a given semester again. If this guy is any indication, they bunch all their exams closely together, and that's a real pain and a disadvantage for someone in more than one of their classes. If these tests were spread out - they can't be more bunched up than back-to-back days - then I'm sure I'd do much better.

It stinks knowing you put in some kind of effort on a test then seeing it pay off ever so minimally.


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

I've bombed more than a few economics tests myself, so I can relate. It does feel bad for a couple of days, but you'll move on and get over it. Economics is just one of those subjects that doesn't click with some people.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

You have to do more for those other majors than just memorize facts as well. 
Some professors write mutliple choice tests and expect you to just define the concepts, others ask you to apply the concepts. You have to be prepared for either. I have bombed multiple choice tests before as well, a lot of people have.
Maybe you should get a tutor for the other class, or see if there is a workbook that goes along with the textbook. Make sure if there are practice problems in the book that you do them, etc.


----------



## uptheanty (Sep 22, 2006)

i just dropped out of micro economics, and i feel your pain, I never understood it, its a really challenging subject for a lot of people,


----------

